# Rear differential part number



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Can anyone confirm PN 9798100 is a 1971-72 10 bolt rear? (Might be 9788100, but casting is a bit rough)

Thanks//Mike


----------



## twisted (Jun 29, 2009)

i know that 9979100 is a 1970 and 1971 pontiac 8.2 10 bolt
I think in 1972 they went to the 8.5 10 bolt so it would have a different number


----------

